# faster flow teats??



## lilmizfury (Mar 12, 2006)

hiya,

i have a 6 week old daughter who takes ages to drink her bottle. it seems like she is sucking for ages but not getting anything out!  sometimes she drinks it all and can take upto an hour sometimes longer (so we end up throwing the bottle).
she is currently on avent bottles and teats with 2 holes.  was just wondering if you think we should try her with the teats with 3 holes for the faster flow?

advice would be much appreciated!

                                        thanks loads

                                              shell xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

I'd try some vari-flow teats if I were you. These flow as fast as the baby sucks, they work really well

Hope that helps

Take care x


----------



## lilmizfury (Mar 12, 2006)

hiya,
thanks for your reply. i will try them teats.  im taking her to the doctors as she had only had about 9oz in the last 14 hours and she has been sick 3 times and im quite worried. she cries for a bottle then only has about an oz even though she sucking. she keeps going red and screwing her legs up so i have given her gripe water but its not helped any.  any suggestions?


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

How did you get on with the GP?

It sounds like colic to me, I think the vari-flow teats will help as she will be able to control the flow and not take in as much air. She is probably full of air which is why she can't fit much food in.

Try and wind her lots during her feed and maybe give her some infacol drops, these don't work instantly they need to be given frequently to build up to a certain level for them to be effective.

Have you thought about Dr Browns bottles, they work wonders for many babies I look after.

Let me know how you get on

Oink x


----------



## lilmizfury (Mar 12, 2006)

hiya,

i wasnt really happy with the doctors suggestion!  he checked her over and said she seemed fine although theres a thing babies can get where their stomaches cant digest milk but she is too young for it yet (cant remember what he called it).  he said it may be a stomache infection and to just give her water for 48 hours instead of milk!!

  im not going to stop her milk as she is still having it just not 4oz per feed and not only that the doctor said she seemed fine and wasnt even sure what he was dealing with so im certainly not going to starve her!!  

anyhow....... i have been thinking about it......... am i right in thinking she should only be having 5 or 6 bottles a day of 4oz?  if this is true she could just be spreading the amount out over more bottles as she feeds every 3 hours which makes it 8 bottles a day and 8 bottles of 4 oz is too much for a 6 week old surely?!    (she is gaining weight well).

i have written down since yesterday afternoon what she has had up till now:

2:50pm - 3oz
5:35pm - 3oz
9:05pm - 2.5oz
1:55am - just over 2.5oz
5:00am - 2.5oz
9:05am- 2oz

do you think my theory could be right or have i got cause to be concerned?

(she is weeing lots and having her bowels opened 1-2 times a day)

                          thanks

                              shell


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi, I think you are very right not to stop her milk.

I think that the amounts she is taking is fine. Some babies have a kind of 'overflow' when they have had too much feed, whereas others have colic and then have greeny coloured stools.

She will be having another growth spurt and for that reason her tummy may not have caught up with the amount she needs.

As long as she is weeing and pooing her intake is likely to be fine. 

She is at the age for pyloric stenosis, if thats what he said, but believe me if that was the problem you would be more worried about how to get the vomit off the walls as it is projectile!!

I think you should try the 'anti-colic' or 'vari-flow' bottles and introduce some infacol, get her into as much of a routine as possible and then she will be able to take more and then have a longer gap between feeds.

I don't mean a strict routine but one that you can kind of guess when she'll next be due a feed.

Some babies do feed little and often but it won't last forever, it seems as if you have just sorted one worry and another one arrives.

I hope that helps, let me know if not

Take care x


----------



## lilmizfury (Mar 12, 2006)

hiya,

  thanks for your reply.

she feeds every 3 hours usually. any tips on how to get her into a routine?

we go bed usually at 11, when she wakes up for her 5 o'clock feed she is usually awake for an hour or so then goes back to bed then when she wakes again about 8 ish for a feed we get up and come downstairs!  
she has started sleeping in her crib now, even going back in it after a feed lol whohoooooo

any suggestions on routines will be much appreciated. i try holding her off until her next feed is due if she cry's for it before hand but its easier said than done coz when she hungry she lets everyone know (like daddy)!!


                                        shell xxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

I think she's in a lovely routine already, you have to be led by what they want.

I would just make sure that you keep things quiet, dark and gentle when she wakes at 5 and then bright and breezy when its time to get up!

You are doing a really good job, just trust your instincts and you'll be fine

Take care x


----------



## lilmizfury (Mar 12, 2006)

hiya,

thankyou very much for your last message, it really cheered me up.  theres that many people saying we should be doing this and that and it kind of makes me feel like im not doing things right! sometimes i dont know if im coming or going!!

                                      thanks again

                                                shell xxx


----------

